# How is the weather in the UK?



## GreenNeedle (2 Sep 2008)

I just ask because Im the traditional british lobster red at the moment.  The temp yesterday was 29ÂºC when we were at LondonDragons fav beach (Portinho) for 3 hours.

Supposed to be 26ÂºC today according to BBCs website but feels much hotter as at the time of writing this post.

Not done a lot yet.  just visiting the wifes relatives as per usual but planning to see if the zoo at Lisbon has finished "rebuilding" during the week.  was a right mess last year when we went for the first time.  Then will have a walk round Lisbon to see what bargains I can find before having a nice meal at my favourite Belem cafe bar.

Will go to Setubal another day (5 miles from where we are staying) have a look round before heading over the river to Troia.  London will tell you that this is a beach that is possible 10 miles+ long.  Looks out to the Atlantic.  White Sand and more importantly most of it is nearly alway empty.

Back on Tuesday when the black corys are supposed to be arriving.  Oh happy days. lol

AC


----------



## Dan Crawford (2 Sep 2008)

Hows the weather?...... raining in Dav!  

have a gooden


----------



## GreenNeedle (2 Sep 2008)

I forgot to add that the Festas da vindhimas (moscatel wine harvest festival) starts on Thursday so I shall be very drunk from then until Sunday night. lol  (goes on until tuesday night but we fly back monday afternoon)

AC


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Sep 2008)

You lucky bugger!!! Wish I was in Portinhos and not stuck at the office in rainny London!!!
Lisbons zoo is pretty good, was there 3 or 4 years ago and it was brilliant, although I am not a big fan of zoos, rather see the animals in the wild specially birds, hate seeing birds in cages. If you haven't already Oceanario is a must 

Looks like you will be having fun at the festival das vindimas  when I lived in portugal we used to make our own wine too, was great fun picking the grapes and making the wine, and then we used to bottle about 1000 bottles every year, and I don't drink the stuff!! lol

Have fun and enjoy the sun, cause here you won't get any


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Sep 2008)

it is hot where we are  8) 19C.

the wet & windy summer is officially over as of yesterday so we are now onto wet & windy autum


----------



## ceg4048 (2 Sep 2008)

No, not really. Summer isn't officially over until the arrival of the Autumnal Equinox currently scheduled for 22 Sept at about 3:30PM. So three weeks more to enjoy mate...  

Cheers,


----------



## GreenNeedle (2 Sep 2008)

We enjoyed the zoo last year.  A little like the UK zoos used to be before they made them look more like the natural habitats.  a lot of concrete etc.  Was a lot of construction going on though.  I think they were modernising it at the time.

Went to the Oceanarium the last 2 years as well.  Great place.  I always end up slating the Deep as I compare it to Lisbons Oceanarium and also compare the prices!!!!  As expected Value for money here far surpasses that of the UK.

This was me and my son there in 2006 (He is 1Â½ years old here)



(p.s. I havent brought my PC with me.  I copied this pic off another post)

So much for 26ÂºC on the BBC website!!!  The digital thermometer on the top of one of Lisbons building was reading 29ÂºC when we went past at 2pm.  We then went to Freeport to get some cheap burberry and Boss gear. lol

One good thing of having children with black genes is that if the sun is on them for a few seconds they turn instantly half-cast.  They are now looking decidedly mediterranean whereas I am looking decidedly.....red.  I am so jealous. lol

Bring on the drunken stupours to let me drown my sorrows.

AC


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Sep 2008)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> No, not really. Summer isn't officially over until the arrival of the Autumnal Equinox currently scheduled for 22 Sept at about 3:30PM. So three weeks more to enjoy mate...
> 
> Cheers,



i was reading on yahoo that it was over??


----------



## ceg4048 (2 Sep 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> ceg4048 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No mate, Yahoo does not govern the Solar System...yet. The seasons are governed by the two Solstices (Summer-June 21/22 and Winter-December 21/22) and the two Equinoxes (Vernal-March 21/22 and Autumnal-September 21/22) These are specific points on the orbit around the sun as well as the shifting of the planet's tilt axis. Yahoo haven't figured that out I guess. When they do, watch out - end of life as we know it... 

Cheers,


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Sep 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> i was reading on yahoo that it was over??



bless ya aaron, 

i remember saying once to a young lady " i worshiped the sun" meaning i enjoyed sunbathing, do things in the sun. she genuinely thought i "worshipped the sun " like it was a god or something. bless her too.


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Sep 2008)

> bless ya aaron



now you are making me really embarrassed   

Thanks Clive


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Sep 2008)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/blog/editors_c ... ticle/888/


----------



## Ed Seeley (3 Sep 2008)

There are a number of different definitions of when the seasons start and end.  The meteorological based on temperatures around the starts of the months, astronomical one based on equinoxes and a traditional one in certain countries based on the day length.  You pays your money you takes your choice!


----------



## teg1203 (3 Sep 2008)

I like the fact that we are arguing the exact date when summer finishes. I know the answer to this - Aug 2006.   

Stay where you are SuperColey1 - it's grim in the UK


----------



## JamesM (3 Sep 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> > bless ya aaron
> 
> 
> 
> now you are making me really embarrassed


All Your Base Are Belong To Us.


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Sep 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> There are a number of different definitions of when the seasons start and end.  The meteorological based on temperatures around the starts of the months, astronomical one based on equinoxes and a traditional one in certain countries based on the day length.  You pays your money you takes your choice!



I guess different cultures can choose to celebrate or even define their seasons based on whatever parameters they feel convenient, however, all of these physical factors such as temperatures, weather, day lengths and so forth are fundamentally determined by the mathematical equations governing the mechanics of planetary motion. Due to loss of angular momentum the spinning planet exhibits "Precession" in the same way that a spinning top starts to wobble as it slows. North and South Poles therefore point either away from, or towards the Sun at various angles during the wobble. The maximum angle towards the Sun is about 23 degrees from the "vertical". This happens once a year for each Pole. When the North Pole points towards the Sun at this maximum angle the effect is the longest day of the year in the Northern Hemisphere. This is called the Summer Solstice. When the North Pole points away from the Sun at the maximum angle this is called the Winter Solstice and the effect on the planet is that this is the shortest day in the Northern Hemisphere. At two other time in the year the Poles are in exactly the "vertical" position and the effect is that the lengths of the day and night are exactly equal at the Equator. As a result of this equality these two point are called the Equinoxes. The Vernal Equinox occurs as the North Pole wobble is heading towards the Sun and the Autumnal Equinox occurs when the North Pole wobble is headed away from the sun.

As a direct result of Precession therefore, all other planetary effects are generated. Maximum heating and maximum photosynthesis potential occur at the Summer Solstice and plants respond to the daylight changes in complete synchronicity with this Precession. On 21 September Plants in the Northern Hemisphere will sense that the day/night lengths ratios and this will have a strong influence on the triggering of their preparation for winter. In the Southern Hemisphere the opposite will be true.

To base the seasonal definition on anything else would be arbitrary and unreal. Just as the tides are governed by the mechanics of motion of the Moon, and Day/Night is governed by mechanical rotational speed of the planet so too the seasons are governed by Earth's mechanical Precession. 

Cheers,


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Sep 2008)

Dear me, its all got a little serious.  Raining here today anyway.  Still warm though 

Oceanario was good yesterday and got loadsa pics.  will have to see how many are useable when I get back and take a better look.  Much better than the first time with the cheapo vivitar that didnt recognise anything unless it was bathed in sunlight. lol.

5 days to go and then back to the UK to wait for my new corys. yippee.

Oh and to set about maintenance of the tank (CO2 is off. dosing is nill and light is 8 hours @ 0.9WPG)  fish are being fed once daily by housesitter though.

AC


----------



## zig (5 Sep 2008)

Should be nice tomorrow!!  





http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/


----------



## GreenNeedle (5 Sep 2008)

Are you on holiday in Venice Zig


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Sep 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Are you on holiday in Venice Zig


hehehe thats a great photo  heard the weather in Lisbon is not so good today! I just got home drenched, its pouring down like crazy this evenning


----------



## zig (6 Sep 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Are you on holiday in Venice Zig



Hope you left the sandbags piled high at your door before you left mate


----------



## GreenNeedle (6 Sep 2008)

Lincolnshire is the dryest county in the UK.  plus I live at the top of the hill. lol

AC


----------

